# While doing treatments.



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Just Fyi, while doing cbt or hypnotherapy, I think we should be careful of what things we do while doing them. If you are manipulating your diet, adding OTC's, or experimenting with your body, this could have an effect on your results. I hope this makes sense. Try to stick with one thing at a time, to judge its effectiveness, then add or remove things.This can apply to other treatments as well. Bombarding or stressing the system is something to avoid while trying to relax it.------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Eric, I don't quite get your meaning. Do you mean we shouldn't use other IBS meds (I'm assuming it would be OK to take my BP meds) at all while doing the Hypno tapes? Even if we have meds from the Dr. like Levsin, I shouldn't use them? If that is a "Yes", is there some specific reason for that besides what you mentioned? Like will we automatically be in some study or something?? Thanks in advance. BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

BQ, I am not talking any prescription meds, do not mess with those without your doctor knowing.I know that a lot of people try all kinds of things in an effort to find relief. Its more try one thing at a time to stay balanced.If you were doing the hypnosis say, and then you completely changed your diet and your body was not use to it and it caused symptoms in itself, it could disrupt the effects of the hypnotherapy. You might not also see what was helping if you were doing say five different things. So its more try something, see if it works and then try something else and see if it works kind of thing. I hope that makes more sense. Its a good approach for everything you try, to nail down what is working for you or what may be aggravating you.------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ah I get it!! What a dope! 1 thing at a time makes perfect sense. Glad I've been fixing up the diet NOW then so my system will be adjusted to that by the time I save enough for the tapes.(I mean getting over the Fiber phobia & adjusting portion sizes to meet standards) It will be adjusted to it by lets say April right? Is that enough time? BQ


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I kinda agree with the don't do too much messing around. Now I took my meds thoughout the clinical trial for CBT in IBS, and they didn't keep it from being effective. But I wasn't to go messing around with them, i.e. they didn't change my prescriptions 1/2 way through, then they wouldn't know if it was the CBT or not, and if I changed to something that caused massive GI distress then it would have masked whether it was the CBT or not.I think alot of times we have a tendancy to go at this thing shotgun, if you change 15 different things at the same time and 2 of them make you much worse, you would never be able to find the 3 things that helped as it is all jumbled together. So if your giving CBT or hypnotherapy a try, while you are changing your diet every other week and trying alot of new supplements or drugs, you may be 1. adding something that doesn't help and not giving something that might help a fair shake, and 2. confusing your system so that it gets more reactive just while your trying to make it less reactive and that may be counter productive. The best way to tell if new thing #1 is helping or hurting is to just add new thing #1 while keeping all things the same. Then try eliminating potential bad thing #1, Then add new thing #2... and so on. That way if any one thing helps or hurts you can tell which thing it was. This is much like how you do a scientific experiment. Change one variable at a time. It seems like the slowest way to get where your going, but in the end you get there alot faster than if you changed alot of things all at once. That and in some cases even a normal person's system probably wouldn't put up with some of the massive changes in lifestyle that some of us put ourselves through trying to get well. All veggies one week no veggies the next week, lets take our weight in assorted supplements this week...I understand the desperation to be well, but sometimes we shoot ourselves in the foot trying to get there.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.And from the as if IBS isn't enough of a worry file...from New Scientist's Feedback column: photographed on the door of a ladies' loo in the Sequoia National Park in California by reader Liz Masterman: "Please keep door closed to discourage bears from entering."


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks K, good post.







------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

I agree. Generally when I add something new, in any area, I don't do anything else new for several weeks to see how things work out. I wouldn't put a bunch of new software at one time on my computer so that I could pinpoint a new problem, so why would I do that to my body?







JeanG


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2001)

Eric,I think that as well as doing hypnotherapy it's important to stay away from foods that make your symptoms worse. I'm experimenting with my diet because I know certain foods aggravate my symptoms. If I stay away from my triggers such as pasta, grains, and cereals then I think I have more of a chance of succeeding with hypnotherapy. So in my opinion I think some kind of dietary manipulation is essential to managing IBS.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think staying away from your known triggers makes sense no matter what new treatment you are trying until you know how the new treatment effects everything. Then once your in a new groove you can rechallage with the trigger foods and see if they are still problematic.It's just doing new and unusual dietary alterations at the same time that may be counter-productive. K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.And from the as if IBS isn't enough of a worry file...from New Scientist's Feedback column: photographed on the door of a ladies' loo in the Sequoia National Park in California by reader Liz Masterman: "Please keep door closed to discourage bears from entering."


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Guys, I'm trying to follow you here. Is increasing my non-trigger fiber foods gradually & adjusting to healthy portions something that will take longer than I thought? Will my body adjust to those two changes over the course of 2 months? I'd really like to start the Hypno by April, is that unrealistic? Thanks again! BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

BQ, to answer your questions you will do fine with that, fiber can sometimes take 8 weeks to adjust two and can cause gas in the process, but the body will adjust hopefully.Victor, staying away from trigger foods is no problem.







Making any major manipulations in your diet might be however, so be patient. I have found allmost all my trigger foods are not triggers to me anymore like they use to be, and that portions, fat, sorbitol and known food triggers, like this I still watch out for. This food thing though is very individual.------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Thanks Eric!!!!





















BQ


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2001)

Eric,I agree that major manipulations in the diet could cause problems so I'll probably just stick to my old diet and concentrate on Mike's tapes. I'm pretty sure that if I eat enough fiber I'll be alright. Just curious - do you have to stick to any special kind of diet now that you're done hypnotherapy?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Victor, know that I have been finnish for over a year diet does not bother me at all, I have reintroduced foods that bothered me with no effects really. I still use common sense with fats, black pepper, some spices, and gas producing veg and fruits.popcorn was my worst trigger and I a happy to be eating it again without a problem. I also eat smaller meals as opposed to large ones. I try not to eat to soon before bed. I try to eat something in the mourning. I use to not be able to eat in the mourning and now I can. I think it is good to focus on the hypnotherapy for now and be careful with known triggers of any kind. Try to stay as calm as possible for now and when you feel anything, think of a calm spot on the tapes you feel comfortable with an picture that in your mind and try to incorporate that feeling into your whole body.Hope that helps.------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

